# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Ramadan Daily Duas

## Fairy

*
For First Ramzan al-Mubarak

O Allah, on this day make my fasts the fasts of those who fast (sincerely), and my standing up in prayer of those who stand up in prayer (obediently), awaken me in it from the sleep of the heedless, and forgive me my sins , O God of the worlds, and forgive me, O one who forgives the sinners.*

----------


## Fairy

*
For Second Ramzan al-Mubarak

O Allah, on this day, take me closer towards Your pleasure, keep me away from Your anger and punishment, grant me the opportunity to recite Your verses (of the Qur'an), by Your mercy, O the most Merciful.*

----------


## Fairy

*
For Third Ramzan al-Mubarak

O Allah, on this day, grant me wisdom and awareness, keep me away from foolishness and pretention, grant me a share in every blessing You send down, by You generosity, O the most Generous.*

----------


## Fairy

*
For Fourth Ramzan al-Mubarak

O Allah, on this day, strengthen me in carrying out Your commands, let me taste the sweetness of Your rememberance, grant me, through Your graciousness, that I give thanks to You. Protect me, with Your protection and cover, O the most discerning of those who see.*

----------


## Fairy

*
For Fifth Ramzan al-Mubarak

O Allah, on this day, place me among those who seek forgiveness. Place me among Your righteous and obedient servants, and place me among Your close friends, by Your kindness, O the most Merciful.*

----------


## Hina87

Jazak Allah  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

jazakAllah alf alf khair-
i will inshaAllah come to this post daily to recite these duas- :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

nice post
JazakAllah khair

----------


## KOHINOOR

MashaAllah Nice Post Aisha Aapi :giveflower;
JazakAllah  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

*Jazakallah All :giveflower;*

----------


## Fairy

*

For Sixth Ramzan al-Mubarak

O Allah, on this day, do not let me abase myself by incurring Your disobedience, and do not strike me with the whip of Your punishment, keep me away from the causes of Your anger, by Your kindness and Your power, O the ultimate wish of those who desire.*

----------


## Fairy

*

For Seventh Ramzan al-Mubarak

O Allah, on this day, help me with its fasts and prayers, and keep me away from mistakes and sins of the day, grant me that I remember You continously through the day, by Your assistance, O the Guide of those who stray.*

----------


## Fairy

*

For Eighth Ramzan al-Mubarak

O Allah, on this day, let me have mercy on the orphans, and feed [the hungry], and spread peace, and keep company with the noble*minded, O the shelter of the hopeful.*

----------


## Fairy

*

For Ninth Ramzan al-Mubarak

O Allah, on this day, grant me a share from Your mercy which is wide, guide me towards Your shining proofs, lead me to Your all encompassing pleasure, by Your love, O the hope of the desirous.*

----------


## Fairy

*

For Tenth Ramzan al-Mubarak

O Allah, on this day, make me, among those who rely on You, from those who You consider successful, and place me among those who are near to you, by Your favour, O goal of the seekers.*

----------


## mytonse

Jazakallah..Khair Aapi sis.

----------


## Fairy

Thanks bro  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

*


For Eleventh Ramzan al-Mubarak


O Allah, on this day, make me love goodness, and dislike corruption and disobedience, bar me from anger and the fire [of Hell], by Your help, O the helper of those who seek help.

For Twelfth Ramzan al-Mubarak


O Allah, on this day, beautify me with covering and chastity, cover me with the clothes of contentment and chastity, let me adhere to justice and fairness, and keep me safe from all that I fear, by Your protection, O the protector of the frightened.*

----------


## Fairy

*


For Thirteenth Ramzan al-Mubarak


O Allah, on this day, purify me from uncleanliness and dirt, make me patient over events that are decreed, grant me the ability to be pious, and keep company with the good, by Your help, O the beloved of the destitute.

For Fourteenth Ramzan al-Mubarak


O Allah, on this day, do not condemn me for slips, make me decrease mistakes and errors, do not make me a target for afflictions and troubles, by Your honor, O the honor of the Muslims.*

----------


## spotlesssoul

MashAllah  :Smile: 

I cant appreciate it Aapi..i canm neverr but can only pray ke Allah aapko isski jaza day  :Smile: 

Khush rahain  :Smile:  Awesome work  :Smile:

----------

